# Hames and Diamond Willow



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is the stick I had such a hard time fitting the hames handle. Got it done today. Hope to put a finish on it this coming week, I think this one I will keep.

Not sure why but first picture is on its side

Trying a second one.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job!! I'm been thinking about using some hames on some of my canes I might just order me one and give it a try but I just don't know about it yet.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is not hard to do Randy. It just take some practices to shape the wood to fit in the hames.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: :thumbsu: Are you ordering the hames from Treeline?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes I get the hames at Treeline. I just got a small top chrome hames. It will go on a walnut shaft with carved leaves.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This is another type of stick I never see over here? and like the wood spirit seems typical of American style of work ?

at least you got a satisfactory job done on it and no doubt you decorative work will improve the looks of it and give it you individual touch which sets you apart from the run of the mill.

nice one


----------

